# Western Montana results?



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Anybody have any info from Missoula, Mt.?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

C'mon Tracy! How'd ya do? And I forgive every body for forgetting my birthday, yesterday.  BAIT


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

What do you mean forgot?

I sent you a nice black Mac puppy and it had a note RETURN TO SENDER-what would I do with one of these?

Hope you had a Golden B-day :new-bday: 




John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks, John. I did. Trained all day, then had a nice dinner. BAIT


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

*Missoula Results*

Hi I can tell you who won the Amateur, AFC Bams Liberty Belle MH (my dogs mom) Congradulations Bill and Libby
Cindy


----------



## fetchitgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Bait,

Didn't make it through the 3rd series, but had fun. Well, if fun is waking up to 36 degrees and mixed snow and rain! Now I remember why I moved away!!! :twisted: It was beautiful though.

I was marshalling on Sunday until we went out, as the marshall was gunning. Wasn't able to get results from the other stakes, but am hoping John Otto did well on the last series of the Am.

Congrats Cindy!!!  


Tracy


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Did Totten run that trial?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

fetchitgold said:


> Hey Bait,
> 
> Didn't make it through the 3rd series, but had fun. Well, if fun is waking up to 36 degrees and mixed snow and rain! Now I remember why I moved away!!! :twisted: It was beautiful though.
> 
> ...


Hey Tracy, I'll trade with you, anytime. It's 90 and real humid here. Man I hate that! If I had to pick, I'd take cold over hot. Not that I don't like in between, but we seem to go from cold to hot. Hey, as long as you had fun.  I'm in a Q the week after next, we ain't ready, but we'll get some "game time" and everyone will get some entertainment. :lol:  BAIT


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

did auggie run?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana results*

This is not complete but just got it from e-mail.

Open: First Bill Totten dog ?
Second Eric Fangsrud dog I think Rio Don Shaw owner
Third Don Romien dog Levi Barabra Young
Fourth ?
RJ dog Flip

Amateur: First Bill Mcknight
Second John Otto
Third John Payne Dog Taz
Fourth Corrine O'Brien

Qual: First Bob Byrum - I think

Derby: First Ron Kiehn dog Truman I think

Fourth Eric Fangsrud Dog Morgan (owner Ruth Aud)



Sorry this isn't complete but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Amateur: First Bill Mcknight
> Second John Otto
> Third John Payne Dog Taz
> Fourth Corrine O'Brien


Whoa, There's an RFTer in there and an *ALASKAN*

Good on you John Otto for your second place.

A _special_ *ATTAGIRL* to Corry O'Brien and her dog Maddy for getting an amateur placement. It's a big deal. She's been trying for a long time and it seems to be paying off. Good luck to them in the future.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Just had a corection on the Open palcement.
Second: eric Fangsrud -- Tony boyette's dog - Scout I think.
Derby : Thisrd Chris Willett ( owner).


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Come on, you guys, you gave me just enough info to drive me crazy! Who did Totten win with! Surely someone can get all the results for us! Please, please, pretty please!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Sorry but I do not know who Bill T won the Open with but think it is a dog just out of Qualifying. I e-mailed Donna Fangsrud the FTSecretary but she is swamped with work and didn't have it altogether. She said that she would get back in a couple of days. Why not e-mail Totten. You can get it off his site Nightwind training . I don't have it handy. I did hear that Eric Fangsrud also got a third in the Qual with Skye owner Larson. Also Auggie and Carbon were both entered but they did not run. I don't know why.


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Annette,
Thanks for the additional info. I couldn't wait for info so I called and talked to Tammy Totten. I had a feeling that the dog just out of the Q may be Jamie's little brother, Cracker, and sure enough--it was! West Haven's Mac Yellow Stew ("Cracker") won the Open. He is out of Lean Mac and HRCH Southills U-Gotta-B Kiddin MH and won't be 3 until next week. Wow!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow!  You got that right! Honor & Kirby say, "way to go, "Uncle Cracker!"


----------

